# NEW MEMBER



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

I am a new member so hi to you all,

I have recently bought an 02,225bhp roadster in reflex silver,37k on the clock with full Audi history, i absolutely love the car, despite the fact that i am now affectionately known to my friends & work colleagues as the "hairdresser", my partner calls it my midlife crisis car, yes i am middle aged but i'm certainly not going through a midlife crisis, at least i dont think i am !!
I have to admit the car wasn't my 1st choice, i have for about 15 years fancied a TR6 but, iv'e dithered over it for so long that the price of minter has gone way beyond my budget, plus its not the sort of car you could use everyday if you want to keep it nice.

On buying the car in January i duely checked out the servicing costs (cos its due) and was shocked to find that a major service, cambelt + waterpump, brake fluid service + haldex oil change at my local dealer Watford Audi would have cost me in the region of £1200 quid but, recently after loggin on to Audi to book the service i found out that they now do fixed price servicing & repairs for Audi's over three years old and its not just fixed, its actually almost half price !!, all the above mentioned is only going to cost me around £600 quid now plus a free mot !! brilliant.

Anyway going on a bit now so il'l say cherio for now.

Col


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Good independent still loads cheaper, wouldn't trust my dealer with my missus' avensis. Useless bunch of incompetent ********.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome Now all you need to do is join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

welcome. enjoy your stay.


----------

